
Systemd Rolls Out Its Own Mount Tool - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Systemd-Mount
======
rurban
In this case it sounds better than the GNU mount, as it makes auto-mounting
much easier.

But just let's see if they dump the mount table as XML...

~~~
SEJeff
Using autofs was hard? News to me as a career unix sysadmin who happens to
manage 10s of thousands of nodes using autofs quite successfully (and systemd
to boot!)

------
dClauzel
Stop. Just… please stop.

~~~
gdamjan1
why?

------
digi_owl
Any chance they finally managed to get NFS sorted?

------
Cieplak
Systemd is important for our national defense. Linux is the preferred OS of
terrorists, and Linus refused to backdoor the kernel, so systemd is our best
option now for ensuring terrorist activity doesn't go "dark".

~~~
jjn2009
Don't mind the fact that redhat has ties to the military industrial complex,
just move along folks nothing suspicious about systemd's ever growing list of
responsibilities including network stack, init system, logging, disk
encryption, device management, user logins. The Unix philosophy who cares
about that now?

